# Doe kid bleeding from vagina



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is actually my sisters kids but I am basically holding her hand raising her goats. 
So Winnie, my sister sends me this picture and calls freaking out







I told her it is probably a cut calm down and get her temp just in case and look and see if you can find the cut. She swears it was coming from inside and I told her to clean her up and see if it just happened to pool inside there or if it really is coming from inside. She says she is not happy about being touched there and i said they never are. But when she cleaned he up this is what she looks like







I asked her to send me a picture of the other bottle baby and this is the other, looks a little puffy to me








Ok so both are 2 months old, neither has a temp and Winnie (the issue) is wagging her tail like crazy, probably because it's nothing her. Both are very active healthy babies. They have a crate with wood shavings in it that they go in at night. She keeps it clean. I told her to toss the shavings and see if that fixes the issue but honestly I have no clue! Both are red whole milk, no scours or anything that points to any issues. I was there 2 days ago teaching her how to trim her other goats feet and they had nice bright red eyelids. 
Any idea here?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks irritated. Could she have rubbed the back end on the wood crate?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry I didn’t say what kind of crate, it’s a dog crate, the metal one not the plastic totally enclosed crate.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Is there a buck in the area ? You mention she was wagging her tail ! Makes me wonder if she is in some kind of heat even though she is so young. Just a thought ! It is kind of puffy looking like it may have been penetrated !!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s what I thought too but no bucks. She said she was out on the rocks playing before she saw this so I’m wondering if she might have fallen and skidded down on her butt. She did clean out the shavings. She said she had just changed it that morning so it was new but she has had the bag since she got them 2 months ago


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeowch! I'd apply zinc oxide cream. Sorry no ideas on cause


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No that’s perfect! I was trying to think of something she could put on her.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I had a doeling that scratched the inside of her vulva(She was itching her self on a stick I think) and it looked pretty similar. Is she still bleeding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe she has lice, so she was itching herself and rubbed it raw and it bled, maybe? Have her check for lice.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Does she give them water in a bottle?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question. :up:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I was going to ask that myself, I stopped the bottles on B and C.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No lice, and no water in bottles just milk. She ended up putting some coconut oil on it and seems to be better. The only thing we can figure is she fell down a rock when she was playing and the blood must have pooled inside the vagina is why it looked like it was coming from inside at first. She is still very sensitive back there but doing good so I told her not to worry for now as long as it looks like it is doing better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Prep H will help with the swelling.


----------

